# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  کم هزینه ترین راه برای راه اندازی و تغییر جهت موتور

## .:KeihanCPU:.

سلام دوستان
خسته نباشید
ساده ترین راه و کم هزینه ترین راه برای راه اندازی موتور DC و تغییر جهت اون توسط میکرو atmega16 چیه؟
لطفا کامل توضیح بدین چون هیچی در این باره نمیدونم
ممنون از شما

----------


## farzadsw

مشخصات موتور چیه ؟ چندولته ؟ جریان نامیش چقدره؟ سرعت موتور لازمه تنظیم بشه یا فقط خاموش روشن؟

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

از همین dc موتورهای معمولی تو بازار هست
سرعت لازم نیست ؛فقط چپ گرد و راست گرد رو میخوام 
با این شماتیک میشه؟

----------


## farzadsw

ساده ترين و به طور كلي بهترين راه استفاده از ic هاي مخصوص اين كار هست قيمتشون هم زير 1000 تومنه.
اگه ولتاژ موتور زير 20 ولته و جريانش كمتر از 500 ميلي آمپره (l293) :

اين ic همزمان ميتونه به 2تا موتور وصل بشه و به طور مستقل كنترلشون كنه. داخل اين ic ديود برا حفاظت مدار تعبيه شده . اينم آدرس ديتاشيتش:
http://www.triindia.co.in/Datasheets/L293D.pdf

اگه ولتاژ موتور زير 40 ولته و جريانش كمتر از 4 آمپره (l298) :


اين يكي هم ميتونه 2 تا موتور رو كنترل كنه ولي بايد براش ديود محافظ (مثل شكل بالا) گذاشته بشه . (البته شكل پايه هاش غير عاديه)
ديتاشيتش:
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-...DSA-609030.pdf

اگه ولتاژ و جريان مورد نياز بيشتر از موارد بالاست ، بايد از مداري كه گذاشتيد استفاده كنيد . (از رله هم ميشه استفاده كرد ولي اصلا توصيه نميشه)

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> ساده ترين و به طور كلي بهترين راه استفاده از ic هاي مخصوص اين كار هست قيمتشون هم زير 1000 تومنه.
> اگه ولتاژ موتور زير 20 ولته و جريانش كمتر از 500 ميلي آمپره (l293) :
> 
> اين ic همزمان ميتونه به 2تا موتور وصل بشه و به طور مستقل كنترلشون كنه. داخل اين ic ديود برا حفاظت مدار تعبيه شده .


سلام
ممنون
میشه شماتیک اتصال این ایسی به میکرو atmega16 رو بکشید یا بگید پین 4،5،6،7 به کجا وصل میشه؟
و اون 2+ یعنی چی؟یعنی بیشتر از 2 ولت یا 2 ولت :متفکر: 
و جهت رو چطوری میشه تغییر داد؟

ممنون از شما

----------


## farzadsw

> سلام
> ممنون
> میشه شماتیک اتصال این ایسی به میکرو atmega16 رو بکشید یا بگید پین 4،5،6،7 به کجا وصل میشه؟
> و اون 2+ یعنی چی؟یعنی بیشتر از 2 ولت یا 2 ولت
> و جهت رو چطوری میشه تغییر داد؟
> 
> ممنون از شما


توی این یکی مشخص تره:



enable1 یا همون pin0 کلید اصلی روشن خاموش موتوره برای همین اگه 1 باشه موتور با توجه به *وضعیتی* که داره میچرخه. اگرم خواستید* سرعت رو کنترل کنید* باید به این پایه موج pwm بدید. 

DIR*A*1 , DIR*B*1 *وضعیت* موتر رو تعیین میکنن : 
اگر B صفر و A یک باشه موتور راست گرده.
اگر B یک و A صفر باشه موتور چپ گرده.
اگر B  و A مثل هم باشن موتور قفل میکنه(ترمز سریع) 
اگرم که ENABLE که در بالا گفته شده صفر باشه ، موتور مستقل از وضعیتش خاموشه (خلاصه ).
پس در حالت کلی اینا میتونن به هرکدوم از پایه های میکرو میتونه وصل بشن (مسلما اون پایه باید خروجی تعریف شده باشه)

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

با تشکر از شما
بنده از آی سی L293 استفاده کردم
کارمم راه افتاد
ولی آیسی رو 2500 خریدم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## singel

سلام
من با اي سي l298 امتحان كردم كار ميكنه اما با وقفه هاي كوچيك
يعني پشت سر همديگه با سرعت زياد هي موتور قطع ميشه بعد دوباره راه ميفته

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

از نحوه برنامه نویسی میکرو تون اطمینان دارید؟

----------


## farzadsw

> سلام
> من با اي سي l298 امتحان كردم كار ميكنه اما با وقفه هاي كوچيك
> يعني پشت سر همديگه با سرعت زياد هي موتور قطع ميشه بعد دوباره راه ميفته


اتفاقا من بیشتر با l298 کار میکنم ، مشکلی نداره . 
شما پایه ها رو چطوری وصل کردید ؟ به Enable موج pwm میدید یا یه مقدار ثابت ؟ 
اگه یه مقدار ثابته ، میکرو ریست نمیشه؟ 
اگرم موج pwm هست فرکانس رو ببرید بالا.

----------


## omid_safari

> ساده ترين و به طور كلي بهترين راه استفاده از ic هاي مخصوص اين كار هست قيمتشون هم زير 1000 تومنه.
> اگه ولتاژ موتور زير 20 ولته و جريانش كمتر از 500 ميلي آمپره (l293) :
> 
> اين ic همزمان ميتونه به 2تا موتور وصل بشه و به طور مستقل كنترلشون كنه. داخل اين ic ديود برا حفاظت مدار تعبيه شده . اينم آدرس ديتاشيتش:
> http://www.triindia.co.in/Datasheets/L293D.pdf
> 
> اگه ولتاژ موتور زير 40 ولته و جريانش كمتر از 4 آمپره (l298) :
> 
> 
> ...


شیشه بالابر پراید از یه سیستم ساده با سیم کشی و بدون آی سی استفاده میکنه که الان یادم نیست.ولی فکرشو بکن اگه یک نفر شیشه رو بده بالا و در همون زمان راننده شیشه رو بده پایین قانونا اینه که باید اتصال کنه ولی در عمل مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## farzadsw

من دقیقا نمیدونم تو پراید از چی استفاده کردن و لی احتمالا باید یه چیزی تو مایه های رله یا حتی سویچ معمولی (در حالت 2 پل) باشه .
اما هدف این تاپیک راه اندازی موتور با میکروه نه سوییچ . مثلا *فرض* کنید تو همون ماشین قرار باشه دکمه ها لمسی (نه فشاری) باشه و مثلا اگه سرعت ماشین بیشتر از 120 کیلومتره شیشه ها پایین نیان و یا مثلا اگه دمای محیط بیرون کمتر از 10 درجه هست شیشه ها پایین نیان و ... . دیگه اون وقت لازمه از میکرو کنترلر استفاده بشه.

----------


## ivier3de

سلام دوستان
من شماتیک و برنامه ی(با زبان C) راه اندازی موتور DC با 1 ترانزیستور و دیود (همانند رله) به پورت موازی و  توسط کنترل عرض پالس (موجPWM) سرعت چرخش موتور را بتوان تغییر داد و می خوام( با یکم توضیح مختصر)، کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## small_rz

سلام
یه سوال اگه بخوایم 2 تا موتور 6 ولت دی سی راه اندازی کنیم باید Vs  l298 و بدیم به 12 ولت؟

----------


## farzadsw

خیر ، همون 6 ولت .

----------


## small_rz

چرا تو بعضی از آموزش ها می نیویسه که برای 2 تا موتور 6 ولت باید 12 ولت بدیم؟

----------


## farzadsw

اگه موتورها رو سری کنید باید 2 برابر ولتاژ بدید  ولی تقریبا هیچوت این کار رو نمی کنند . پس همون 6 ولت رو باید به آی سی درایور بدید . (کجا دیدید گفته 12 ولت بدید؟!؟)

----------

